# low-light grass-like plant



## swick (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking for a low-light long grass-like plant that I can use in my 55g discus tank, what can I get and where is the best online retailer to get it at?

Currently I just have a bunch of anubias and some javamoss

My setup is just 1 40w bulb, no C02, but the plants I have now respond nicely

thanks guys


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to APC! A quick search on low light grass didn't get anything, one of the recommendation was Sagittaria subulata instead. but from what I've read it likes a little more light than you've got. Try looking in the for sale forum here.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

I had vallisneria in my 20 gal tank before I upgraded to T5 HO lights, and it did just fine with the typical fluorescent lights that come with aquarium kits. It grew runners and spread out, so it didn't seem to mind the low light conditions it was in at the time... Then again, now with the stronger lights, CO2 injection, and regular ferts, it's become a jungle that needs to be trimmed back every other week so perhaps it was a blessing back then when I had the low lights!


----------



## nvision (Jul 29, 2004)

i've kept sags in a low light, low fertilization tank. grows just fine.


----------



## addo (Apr 25, 2007)

Yea, dwarf sag. (Sagittaria subulata) for foreground and Vallisneria torta for background.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I have an admittedly small tank (24x12x12) with a moderate amount of light, a nutrient-rich substrate, and I dose with ferts (occasionally). I have mostly low light, slow-growing plants; anubias, moss, bolbitis, java fern, and many crypts. In the front of my tank, I have a beautiful lawn with small crypts. When I bought them (at walmart!) it said that they were cryptocoryne lucens. I bought two small pots which netted 12 individual plants and planted them in the forground. It has taken nearly two years, but now I have a complete "lawn" of crypts and it looks beautiful. They are a wonderful light green with mottled brown lines. I wouldn't necessarily recommend buying only two pots for a tank your size, but several pots would make a great low light, lawn style grouping - eventually. These plants only put out one leaf every month or so! SO... my recommedation is crypt. lucens. Of course a slightly larger and faster growing crypt would be crypt. lutea and it would also look pretty good in a larger tank.


----------



## greentin (Jul 25, 2009)

IMO Crypts would be a better choice, Dwarf sags grow painfully slow without CO2, Crypt walkeri, lutea, wendtii would look beautiful in a discus tank.


----------

